# A month in Ireland



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I am starting to think about a trip to the island of Ireland in Sept this year as a back up in case we can't, or don't feel safe, going to Italy or the South of France. Whilst I have visited both the Republic and NI on business (and a couple of great trips to watch Ireland v Wales rugby in Dublin) we have never toured there.

It's early days yet but I thought I'd ask a few questions first as I know we have members who live there plus I'm guessing it has been a 'must do' trip for a number of folk.

First things first..

*Duration*

Is a month long enough to tour the whole island? My initial thoughts are to loosely travel the perimeter with incursions into the centre of the island as required

*Ferries*

- Is there a recommended comparison site to look at for all the routes or do I have to look at all the providers separately to get the best idea/deals?

- Is it possible to enter though one port and exit through another? Is this a costly exercise to be avoided?

*Border*

- Are there now any checks when passing through the border? The reason I ask is that if possible we would like to bring some of our own food and whilst travel to NI would be OK I think, I wouldn't want any issue when moving into the Republic.

*Must see's*

We will take in Dublin and also want to see the Titanic Exhibition in Belfast as well as the Giants Causeway up the coast. I have read that the Kerry Loop is well worth some time as well. We also fancy Waterford Crystal.

Our trip will be a mixture of travelling one and 2 night drops as well as 'drop anchor' places for slightly longer as we don't want to do a route march.

Any other 'must sees'? I haven't done much/any research yet so I'm all ears. We have pretty wide tastes so nothing off the cards as of now. We have ebikes and can walk but as Mrs GMJ has MS, these get used for shorted distances rather than full day/30 mile yomps.

Thanks in advance folks









Graham


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll see a fair bit in a month, but thirty years isn't long enough to see Ireland.

Border no problem.

Ferries to and from Rosslare for you I'd say.

Generally most must sees are along the West and South coasts where there is more wild camping than you could ever eat. The North East is fairly industrialised, not that there aren't lovely bits too.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Al

We probably won't do much wilding but are not averse to an overnight stop at a designated MH place or quiet pub with food.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Will watch this thread with interest as (new van permitting, maybe next year) Ive been considering this as part of an extended European Tour. I reckoned you could do a month or two in Ireland then cross to France and do three months (90 days ) in Europe. I used to go to Ireland a lot in my teens, early 20s and then all the time with work (north and south) up until about twenty years ago so its been a while. Loved it.

A lot of happy memories. Can you believe I used to jog around Galway Bay?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I suggest you start at Wicklow and then go clockers to Donegal. Don't miss Kinsale on the way.

Then you can do the bits in the North.

Mobile connectivity in Ireland is excellent so if you get an Irish data sim you'll be able to research as you go along. I have dozens of stopovers we've used in my head, but there are so many you won't be stuck. Can't speak for campsites though, and I feel sure that Ireland may be rather full of British vans this summer which may cause some problems.

If I have a single big criticism of Ireland it is that domestic waste disposal is next to impossible. You won't have that problem if you use camp sites, which I'd say will be full and stupidly costly this year.

Things are a bit costly. Take your booze with you.

I can't not say this to you Graham, but I suspect that there never has been and may never be a worse choice of year to visit Ireland. This year is most unlikely to be a normal one. Perhaps I'm wrong.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

20y ago we did a fly-drive holiday paid for by Tesco vouchers. Sadly, I don't have a record of it but we covered 1300miles in 10 days!

Flew Teesside to Dublin, picked up car, night in Dublin: quite good!

A night in Wicklow and one in Wexford or Waterford. Somewhere along the line we visited some tall, narrow towers which folk used for protection, a lot of Celtic crosses and a village which featured in a TV series (Bally?????). Very interested to see the attitude to parking: cars left across roundabouts, double yellow lines etc.

Along the coast to Cork: Some interesting sea-swimming arrangements including diving boards.

Along the coast to Kilarney for 2 nights; Kinsale, Clonakilty and a detour to view the Skellig Islands (related to a book being read at school).
Plenty of entertainment which went on to the early morning.
Trip to Dingle to see Fungi (no longer with us, I believe).
Ring of Kerry.

Across the Shannon estuary on the Tarbert ferry, Cliffs of Moher (couldn't believe that we were getting wet by spray coming that high), the Burren to Galway.

Views of Lough Corrib en route to Westport, with a stop somewhere with a coral beach and the thought of climbing Croagh Patrick.

A longish drive to Killybegs (home of the Irish deep sea fleet) so we didn't visit Achill Island.

Another longish day to stay at Bushmills Distillery hotel, with a trip to Slieve League (I wouldn't take a big van up there, but I'm a wimp), a drive around Derry/Londonderry and the Giant's Causeway.
Prior to crossing into NI I considered buying fuel; having crossed and seen the prices we turned around and refilled in Euros!

Carick-a-Rede rope bridge was in place so we stopped there on our way to the Glens of Antrim and a circumnavigation of Lough Neagh (boring) before spending our last night in Belfast (some minor eye-balling with a RoI number plate).

We visited a large circular earthworks and looked unsuccessfully for a famous stone tomb before following Strangford Lough to the Mountains of Mourne and back to Dublin for our return flight.

Somewhere along the route we visited a cave complex which involved a fair bit of walking and climbing/descending plus a trip on an underground river.

All in all, a very interesting and unforgettable experience. We too are considering taking the MH this year and travelling in a more relaxed manner.

Gordon


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Good suggestions from Alan, like GB Ireland will be busy with the staycationers.
For site and parking up advice try motorhomecraic forum, plenty of helpful friendly advice there.

https://www.motorhomecraic.com/forum/

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you are into fishing, take your fishing rod and try Lough Derg. Trouts like Porpoises "to be sure so it is so it isnt.". Dappers or was it Duffers fortnight in May sees everyone take to the water dapping fake or sometimes real Mayfly's. I never used to catch much. Too busy chasing the local talent, getting pissed and playing guitar. Thats another thing. If you play an instrument, even the spoons, take em with you, you will be in the band in any pub.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Marble Arch Caves I should think. I didn't mention them or the Fermanagh area, The Shannon Erne waterways or anywhere much inland at all because it'll take the month to skirt the edges.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

*Border*

- Are there now any checks when passing through the border? The reason I ask is that if possible we would like to bring some of our own food and whilst travel to NI would be OK I think, I wouldn't want any issue when moving into the Republic.

Remember the protocol Brussels as supplied both the RUC and Garda with special trained sniffer Poodles which have been trained to sniff out illegal foods these dogs were donated to the EU by a mr Macron of France.People who have admitted they may break the rules are to be subject to special attention at the ports


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are no border checks.

It's very unlikely that there will be as they would almost certainly be attacked. Which would kick the whole thing off again. 


Even The Clown in Downing Street can't be stupid enough to carry on and cause that surely?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That was my reading too Al tbh...hence all the malarkey about the 'border' in the Irish Sea...or not!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm of Irish decent (Castlewellan) but had never been, so went with Liz a couple of years ago and did the wild atlantic way, it was brilliant, as for food, pretty good surprised though that a lot of the petrol stations do some really good tasty grub, so we used them a lot, we will be going back at least once.

Motorhomecraic is a great app to have, also some good POIs for wilding on wildcamping site.

A cheaper way to go is via https://www.seatruckferries.com/ it's overnight from Heysham you get a cabin, and you get fed.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

erneboy said:


> There are no border checks.
> 
> It's very unlikely that there will be as they would almost certainly be attacked. Which would kick the whole thing off again.
> 
> Even The Clown in Downing Street can't be stupid enough to carry on and cause that surely?


Does the other Clown in Brussels accept this


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

bilbaoman said:


> *Border*
> 
> - Are there now any checks when passing through the border? The reason I ask is that if possible we would like to bring some of our own food and whilst travel to NI would be OK I think, I wouldn't want any issue when moving into the Republic.
> 
> Remember the protocol Brussels as supplied both the RUC and Garda with special trained sniffer Poodles which have been trained to sniff out illegal foods these dogs were donated to the EU by a mr Macron of France.People who have admitted they may break the rules are to be subject to special attention at the ports


Can't see that happening really as that's the reason a border has been installed in the Irish Sea. Never mind the fact that the RUC was disbanded nearly 20 years ago. :surprise:

Terr


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

PERHAPS the person not understanding is the person asking? :wink2:

There should be in place a "Northern Ireland Protocol" which aligns goods entering NI with the regulations of the EU. That means that goods can then travel freely across the NI/RoI border.

However, Boris has decided not to implement many of those regulations until July(?) despite agreeing for them to start in March (which was a delay from 1st January which he originally said was unnecessary).

If you haven't followed the news then you will be unaware that there have been serious problems with getting UK foodstuffs into NI, plants have to have soil washed from their roots, livestock need special certificates to enter, etc, etc.

ALL of these things were agreed and signed off by Boris et al in the magnificent Trade agreement which was heralded as a fantastic success by Boris (but not by everyone else).

So once you are there (either RoI or NI) you can cross their mutual border without concern. However, getting there may cause you problems.
IF you are sailing direct from Spain to Ireland there shouldn't be any difficulties.
IF you are going via UK then be prepared to have food (including tinned meat: see that other thread) confiscated.
Enjoy the new world of Global Britain.

Gordon


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, you've asked, so I will answer.

A negotiated agreement was signed by both the UK and the EU. The EU support that agreement, while the UK is not currently fully implementing it in spite of having signed up to do so and claimed a great victory and an historic deal at the time of signing.

Perhaps you aren't aware of the genesis of this problem. In essence for there not to be another physical British border dividing the island of Ireland NI has to remain feely connected to the RoI to avoid customs checks. To achieve that NI has to follow EU rules, unless England wants to invade and annex Ireland again forcing it out of the EU. Otherwise England could rejoin the EU. 

The only certainty is that Ireland will not have a physical border unless the GFA is to be binned by the British.

Since you seem not to understand the importance of that I will just say that a long drawn out, and very vicious war was fought mostly along the previous British border in Ireland. The sentiments which caused that border have not gone away unfortunately.

Some will doubtless think this is not relevant to an Ireland MH travel thread. They would be wrong. There were many years when holiday makers avoided great swathes of Ireland because it was too dangerous to come. Nobody anywhere wants to see that happen again and In order to avoid it we need the goodwill and best efforts of those who are signed up to the treaties which have been agreed.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm of Irish decent (Castlewellan) but had never been, so went with Liz a couple of years ago and did the wild atlantic way, it was brilliant, as for food, pretty good surprised though that a lot of the petrol stations do some really good tasty grub, so we used them a lot, we will be going back at least once.
> 
> Motorhomecraic is a great app to have, also some good POIs for wilding on wildcamping site.
> 
> A cheaper way to go is via https://www.seatruckferries.com/ it's overnight from Heysham you get a cabin, and you get fed.


Thanks Kev

I had a quick look at the setruckfrerries website but it only lists MH options up to 8m and wouldn't give me a price as:-

*Passenger bookings are UNAVAILABLE ON ALL ROUTES until further notice.*

I'll keep am eye on it though but tbh Mrs GMJ doesn't do ferries at the best of times so a crossing from Fishguard at 3h 15mins would seem favourite plus we can drive there easily from our gaff.

My only concern is food confiscation if we are searched when we get to the Republic (EU rules on dairy and meat) hence we might go via NI instead.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

The whole point of the NI Protocol is that the rules are the same for both parts of Ireland. It shouldn’t matter whether you arrive in NI or RoI. 

The only difference is that Boris hasn’t been applying the rules to NI

So you may be lucky and get away with breaking the law but is that the person that you are?

IF you are randomly checked and they find banned foods are you happy for a thorough search of the rest of the van (and your bodies 😮)?

Gordon


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My daughter has swum with Fungi, the dolphin, in Dingle Bay. How can I tell her that he is no longer with us!?

I am sure it has changed, but we found the roads were poor and it took us for ever to get anywhere When you got there, though, the welcome was warm. You must sample the wonderful pub culture. Although we did experience some unsettling songs, aimed at us Brits, in a pub in Cork. The landlady soon put a stop to it and it was all part of the experience. Take your mac, although if you live in Wales you will not notice the weather


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

H1-GBV said:


> So you may be lucky and get away with breaking the law but is that the person that you are?
> 
> IF you are randomly checked and they find banned foods are you happy for a thorough search of the rest of the van (and your bodies 😮)?
> 
> Gordon


In this case 'Yes'

and

Yes ...however I'm pretty sure I'll not get a body search if stopped. They'll not find many foodstuffs about my person will they? "Ah yes, sorry officer, THTAT'S where I lost that tin of Spam!" :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

https://quotefancy.com/quote/939988...-fools-to-follow-and-wise-men-to-be-guided-by

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> https://quotefancy.com/quote/939988...-fools-to-follow-and-wise-men-to-be-guided-by
> 
> Ray.


Lets allow for a moment that the quote may be right Ray.

That leaves us needing to figure out who decides who the fools are and who the wise men are. That's where the problem with the notion arises. It's actually a profoundly stupid tenet to live by, but an extremely useful sound bite to excuse wrong doing.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

GMJ said:


> In this case 'Yes'
> 
> and
> 
> Yes ...however I'm pretty sure I'll not get a body search if stopped. They'll not find many foodstuffs about my person will they? "Ah yes, sorry officer, THTAT'S where I lost that tin of Spam!" :grin2:


So Border Force (or their foreign equivalent) discover that you have forbidden fruit (well meat & dairy products :wink2 hidden away in your MH.
Might you have other illegal substances secreted away in almost inaccessible places? "Pass those rubber gloves. Bend over sir!"

IF they find a tin of Spam then you will definitely have problems but I suspect they will be *feeling *for tablets or some white powder in a plastic bag :grin2::grin2:

Gordon

As ever, your choice.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

H1-GBV said:


> So Border Force (or their foreign equivalent) discover that you have forbidden fruit (well meat & dairy products :wink2 hidden away in your MH.
> Might you have other illegal substances secreted away in almost inaccessible places? "Pass those rubber gloves. Bend over sir!"
> 
> IF they find a tin of Spam then you will definitely have problems but I suspect they will be *feeling *for tablets or some white powder in a plastic bag :grin2::grin2:
> ...


I think you are making a rather large leap from a tin of spam to myself and my wife being suspected drug smugglers tbh.

Just because you're paranoid Gordon doesn't mean that they aren't after you !


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

No, I don't imagine that it will happen.

HOWEVER, if I was in charge of (Border Force) I would agree to my officers doing a complete body search of anyone bringing illegal foodstuffs into my country. >

Look at the message:
take a soft route and word gets out that all "they" do is confiscate your items and send you on your way with a gentle "naughty, naughty". No reason for folk not to take a chance. :smile2:

take a hard line and word gets out that you'll get a thorough going over. People think twice so "my" officers have more time to spend on important tasks. :grin2:

Gordon

You make your choices; I'll make mine. :wink2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank God you aren't in charge of the border force then. 

Lets hope they have better things to do than worry about my tin of spam!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My view is take enough grub etc to get you to the channel or wherever then enjoy the delights of all that foreignness, surely that's part of the trip, find new delights to enjoy, just don't bring any home


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Much as I would like to take some stuff with us (if we ever get another van and actually want to go and are allowed to go) it seems a bit risky to poke the man with the power to seriously **** me off and ruin my holiday.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes we tend to mostly do that Kev but the first thing we want to do when we arrive isn't to go to a supermarket tbh. Going down to Spain in winter is a decent haul so we normally hit the supermarket in Bordeaux which means 2 nights of home grub. After that it's local stuff all the way. We drop in the odd home made meal as and when during the holiday as a change and to save me making a spag bol, lasagne, chilli, moussaka, curry etc from scratch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Surely we can still take some food with us so we can have a few meals ready for the first day or so, maybe we should start a Brexit meals recipe thread


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

You can mate, as long as they are meat and dairy free.

Beans on toast would be OK but no butter for your toast. Eggs are OK too...

I could cook some food up using quorn mince but I think I'd have a devil of a job explaining that it was meat free to a non English speaking customs officer in France. Might be believed in the Republic of Ireland though if I take an empty bag with me!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GMJ said:


> You can mate, as long as they are meat and dairy free.
> 
> Beans on toast would be OK but no butter for your toast. Eggs are OK too...
> 
> I could cook some food up using quorn mince but I think I'd have a devil of a job explaining that it was meat free to a non English speaking customs officer in France. Might be believed in the Republic of Ireland though if I take an empty bag with me!


Simple solution really, when we hit France the first journey is to the nearest supermarket usually at the top of the hill in Cherbourg to stock up.

Those coming to Ireland North or South will never be very far from one in any of the ferry terminals you dock. Plenty of Irish butter, meat etc and yes English produce is still available. Just remember your Euros if paying cash in ROI although all popular cards readily accepted.

Oh and if visiting Carrickfergus give me a shout, the Norman Castle carpark has two serviced MH bays and plenty of other parking space.

Fear not the crossbow, tank and artillery piece have all been decommissioned. :grin2:






Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Terry

It looks really nice. I have added it to the 'long list'


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GMJ said:


> Thanks Terry
> 
> It looks really nice. I have added it to the 'long list'


We're only 20mins from Belfast, motorway and dual lane carriageway all the way, and 30mins from Larne.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

When you say 20 mins, do you mean by road? Carrickfergus may be an option for us to stay rather than in Belfast as Mrs GMJ wants to see the Titanic exhibition.

I know you pointed to 2 MH parking places but do you have any campsites nearby with bus links?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GMJ said:


> When you say 20 mins, do you mean by road? Carrickfergus may be an option for us to stay rather than in Belfast as Mrs GMJ wants to see the Titanic exhibition.
> 
> I know you pointed to 2 MH parking places but do you have any campsites nearby with bus links?


Yes 20mins by road, although I can do it faster but don't tell the boss.

There's a secure MH parking area just up the road at Whiteabbey/Jordanstown run by the council.
However if you are in either Carrickfergus or Jordanstown rail and bus links are handy, but I'll gladly run you into the Belfast/Titanic centre to save you any hassle. Just give me a bit of notice to clear my calendar. :wink2:

https://antrimandnewtownabbey.campmanager.com/Jordanstown-Loughshore-Park-18841/Check-Availability/

https://maps.apple.com/place?addres...80929,-5.884114&q=Jordanstown Loughshore Park

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Few pics here

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel...townabbey_County_Antrim_Northern_Ireland.html

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

dghr272 said:


> Yes 20mins by road, although I can do it faster but don't tell the boss.
> 
> There's a secure MH parking area just up the road at Whiteabbey/Jordanstown run by the council.
> However if you are in either Carrickfergus or Jordanstown rail and bus links are handy, but I'll gladly run you into the Belfast/Titanic centre to save you any hassle. Just give me a bit of notice to clear my calendar. :wink2:
> ...


Thanks for the info and the very kind offer Terry. Much appreciated. I'll do some research but its on the list!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have my doubts about how welcome people might find themselves in the RoI this summer, particularly if things went downhill in the UK again. The country is normally extremely welcoming, and depends on tourism to a significant extent, but as the West of England did earlier in the epidemic they might prefer that people stay at home.

It seems to me that the RoI won't be back to anything like normal in time for Summer.

https://www.irishtimes.com/news/hea...ths-and-569-cases-reported-in-state-1.4553469


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whilst we are still looking for our next van, as we only wild camp I'm not that keen on going anywhere in it, for now, we would probably just use it as a day van.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Carrickfergus may be an option for us to stay rather than in Belfast as Mrs GMJ wants to see the Titanic exhibition.
> 
> I know you pointed to 2 MH parking places but do you have any campsites nearby with bus links?


There's a campsite in Belfast at the Ice Bowl and on a bus route. Stormont close by.

https://www.dundonaldcaravanpark.com/


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Jean - I spotted that one.

Have you stayed there? Can you recommend it?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Haven't stayed there - I live just down the road! I've read good reports of it tho I think it's very basic. As well as the bus into town being next door there's the ice bowl (not currently open I don't think) and a commercial area with cinema n restaurants n cafés. 

Also my local walkway that will take you either in the direction of Comber (again with some nice cafés) or towards Belfast. If you have bikes you could get to the Titanic exhibition easily. Be warned - my sister n I were there for - was it 7hrs?!

I'm afraid I can't offer you a wild spot as I live in an apartment and the parking is communal but I'd love to meet up for a coffee or something if you get this far.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> Haven't stayed there - I live just down the road! I've read good reports of it tho I think it's very basic. As well as the bus into town being next door there's the ice bowl (not currently open I don't think) and a commercial area with cinema n restaurants n cafés.
> 
> Also my local walkway that will take you either in the direction of Comber (again with some nice cafés) or towards Belfast. If you have bikes you could get to the Titanic exhibition easily. Be warned - my sister n I were there for - was it 7hrs?!
> 
> I'm afraid I can't offer you a wild spot as I live in an apartment and the parking is communal but I'd love to meet up for a coffee or something if you get this far.


Be a poor day in my life if plans work out and we couldn't arrange some Norn Iron hospitality for a fellow MHF member.

I'm not great on laid on history type tours BUT the Titanic Centre converted me and filled in some gaps as my late FiL worked there in the engine works and my older brother served his time there before going to sea as a marine engineer.
Stories about getting someone to throw your board in to the timekeeper and the guy walking about all day skiving rubbing his hands on an oily rag are still rattling about in my memory.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks both, your sentiments are greatly appreciated.

Jean - I should have read your avatar info and spotted that you were local - whoops :grin2:

We both fancy the Titanic Exhibition so if we do come over it will definitely be on the list.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

GMJ;3156867
We both fancy the Titanic Exhibition so if we do come over it will definitely be on the list.[/QUOTE said:


> Came across this and thought you might like it also during this video they give a link to their trip to the Titanic Centre and it's very informative.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Given the uncertainty over travelling and the third wave of covid, we have reluctantly decided to cancel our plans to visit Ireland this September. That's not to say that we won't visit in the future though. Thanks for all the input into this thread - much appreciated.

We have instead, decided to do a northern England trip. We fancy going to a number of the places we used to see on Its a Knockout in the 70's: Scarborough, Filey, Bridlington and Whitby. Then we'll have a week or 10 days in Northumberland; then swing across to the Cumbria and the Lakes; then down to Blackpool and then Liverpool and home. We'll take a whole month to do it.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Only just seen this thread,but for future reference we stayed at the Dundonald site. It was fine as I remember and a bus ride into the Centre. The Titanic Centre was brilliant and we really loved Belfast.
I recommend the Peace Walk I think it is called where you meet up with a Republican who takes you around Falls Road and tells you the history from his point of view (our guide had been involved in the hunger strikes) Then he hands you over to a colleague on the Shankhill road who tells a rather different story

We also visited George Best's house and the house where Van Morrison was born.
We love his music... and happily took a stroll down Cypress Avenue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not a huge fan but he did do a few I like.


Better than that Barfy bloke anyhoo.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not a huge fan but he did do a few I like.
> 
> Better than that Barfy bloke anyhoo.


----------

